# boiling rocks & soaking logs in bleach



## Courtz&Robert (May 14, 2009)

me and my bf are getting our first bearded dragon this week  were just wondering if its ok to boil the rocks in bleach and soak the log in bleach and dry by the fire?
hope it is as our 3 foot viv looks great with it in,but dont want to harm our beardie


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

don't boil bleach .. as you run the risk of poisoning your wonderful self .. 

just fill the bath with with hot water . 

add a little bleach to the bathwater.. and then get the marrigolds on and have a good scrub .. 

rinse well and then oven cook the items (if you can fit them in ) over 85'C for a while..

most bacteria die at 85-90'C so most bugs will be long gone by then 

alan


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

What i do is just get a bucket of boiling water and then place the log or rock in the water and leave it in until the water cools down, and then i just give them a scrub with a scourer and some soap.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

I got some nice rocks from the beach, left them in hot water / bleach solution for about 4 hours and then rinsed them in boiling water and left for another couple hrs...........no problems being in there for ages now.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

when i say ages i mean in the viv..........not the sink!! :lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

No!

Bleach is not the best thing to use, aswell as boiling it could create some pretty toxic fumes that would be bad for you also!

Just boiling water is fine on it's own!

As little chemicals as possible is always best!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Boiling and bleaching rocks and branches is a bit OTT.

When I get branches from the woods etc I remove the bark to get rid of most of the live stuff and any pollution then give them a good scrub wnd hose them down. Then leave to dry for a couple of weeks in the garage.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i tend to put miine in sterilise solution ,like you do for babys bottles and then dry them out in the oven kills all bactiria


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

mrspebro said:


> i tend to put miine in sterilise solution ,like you do for babys bottles and then dry them out in the oven kills all bactiria


Haha that's what i used Milton.......not bleach!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

We normally put a cap full of bleach in a bucket with hot steaming water and scrub. Then after that shove it in the over at around 120-130 and leave it in there for about an hour 
Dave


----------



## Courtz&Robert (May 14, 2009)

cheers! hopfully they will be ok then,


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

i got my beardie a rock and some driftwood i just soaked them in bleach gave em a good scrub and dried them in the oven for a hour


----------

